# Naturpark Südheide, Celle



## didiundstulle (30. August 2011)

Moin allerseits,

bin Ende September für eine Woche beruflich in Celle. Kennt sich jemand da aus und hat ggf. ein paar Toerentipps für die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde, z.B. im Naturpark Südheide? PKW habe ich dabei, so dass Startpunkt nicht unbedingt Celle Zentrum sein muss, wäre aber natürlich angenehmer.
Vielen Dank im Voraus,

matze


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. August 2011)

In Celle gibts außer komfortablen Radwegen nichts (mehr). Forstwege usw. finden sich natürlich zuhauf, einfach in eine beliebige Richtung aus der Stadt raus fahren.

Je nachdem, wann du Feierabend hast, kannst du noch in den Deister fahren. Wennigsen fürs Navi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didiundstulle (1. September 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> In Celle gibts außer komfortablen Radwegen nichts (mehr). Forstwege usw. finden sich natürlich zuhauf, einfach in eine beliebige Richtung aus der Stadt raus fahren.
> 
> Je nachdem, wann du Feierabend hast, kannst du noch in den Deister fahren. Wennigsen fürs Navi.



Wie weit ist das denn bis zum Deister, bzw. wie lange braucht man mit dem PKW zu einem guten Ausgangspunkt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. September 2011)

ca. 45 min. Einfach mal Wennigsen ins Navi bzw. Google Routenplaner eingeben.


----------



## _Shi_ (6. September 2011)

Ich bin häufiger in der Gegend, habe dann aber immer den Cyclocrosser dabei, da du Hügel dort nicht finden wirst 
Aber es gibt dort ein paar permanente CTF, die du abfahren könntest. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass einer "Ölberg" heisst und der andere "Neustädter Holz". Die Wälder um Celle rum sind schon sehr schön und haben auch ihren Reiz.

Habe hier noch eine PermCTF in Winsen bei GPSies gefunden (ist nicht weit, von Celle): http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=joadskgljqbqygoa


----------



## lanman75 (11. September 2011)

Moin,

kannst höchstens von Celle aus die B191 in Richtung Uelzen fahren. Wenn Du in Breitenhees parkst, kannst Du links zum Blauen Berg hoch (130m)dann runter zu den Trails am Hardausee (u.a. Wassererlebnisspfad) und von dort aus zu den Trails am Hösseringer Museumsdorf. Da kommen schon einige Höhenmeter (bis zu 700) zusammen:
http://www.vfl-suderburg.de/index.p...stlanglauf&catid=51:herbstlanglauf&Itemid=151


hier mal ne GPX Datei:
http://www.vfl-suderburg.de/index.p...gpx-track&id=4:dowload_hll_strecken&Itemid=82

Alternativ kann ich die Wierener Berge empfehlen. Das wäre dann rechts von Breitenhees Radweg über Bokel nach Nienwohlde (sehr steil). Dort haben wir den "Hohen Berg" mit 137m

Weitere Tourenvorschläge findet Ihr in der IG Lüneburger Heide:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=562


----------

